# FR: réussir (à) un examen



## Joelline

I thought I had finally understood when to use à with réussir, but I'm now more confused than ever.  Decades ago, when I studied French in high school, we were taught to say, "Il a réussi à son examen."  Then, a few years ago, I was told that réussir takes a direct object: "Il a réussi son examen; il l'a réussi."

However, when I go online, I find more examples with à than without!  I googled "a réussi à l'examen" and got 1700+ hits; but "a réussi l'examen" got only 700+ hits.  

Can someone please tell me when to use réussir +  à ?

Merci bien.


----------



## SwissPete

My guess:

*Réussir à* followed by a verb (J'ai réussi à trouver des billets pour le concert ce soir).
*Réussir* followed by a noun (J'ai réussi mon examen).

I am ready to be told I am wrong...


----------



## lela105

I have always said "J'ai réussi à mon examen" (I passed my test).

The WR dictionary verifies that this is indeed the correct way to translate it.

So, troubled, I looked in "Le Robert Micro" (French-French dictionary), and found that the verb can be BOTH transitive and intransitive, with little difference in meaning.
However, it seemed that the nuance between the two is that "réussir à" solely refers to results.
ex. "J'ai réussi à l'examen" = "I passed the test" ("à" for a single event/undertaking, "dans" for an enterprise, such as "les affaires") 
Whereas the transitive (without à or dans) refers to overall success and pleasure in the activity 

That said, I would probably translate "réussir à" as "to have success in" and "réussir" as "to be successful at"


----------



## marcolo

I say like SwissPete, I say

J'ai réussi mon examen
J'ai réussi à passer mon examen

Mais je pense que "réussir à mon examen" est correct, après sur la nuance, c'est possible qu'il y en ait une infime, doit on y faire attention ?

Je pense qu'à l'oral, plus de gens diront "réussir un examen", ça me semble plus élégant.

Autre exemple :
Ton coiffeur a réussi ta coupe

Dire :

ton coiffeur a réussi à ta coupe

est incorrect, mais le contexte est différent, puisqu'en anglais, on dirait

Your hairdresser has succeeding in doing your haircut.

The rule enounced by SwissPete seems to work in all cases, but maybe somebody will give a counterexample...


----------



## lela105

Donc, est-ce qu'on peut dire: "réussir une entreprise" (transitive)?
Ou, est-ce qu'il faut dire: "réussir dans une entreprise" (intransitive)?


----------



## SwissPete

> The rule enounced by SwissPete ...


I did not enounce any rule!  It was just a seat-of-the-pants guess...



> Donc, est-ce qu'on peut dire: "réussir une entreprise" (transitive)?
> Ou, est-ce qu'il faut dire: "réussir dans une entreprise" (intransitive)?


 
Je dirais _réussir *dans *une entreprise, *dans* une profession_.


----------



## marcolo

yes, "réussir dans", because if you say :

J'ai réussi mon entreprise

Well, everyone will understand :

I succeeded in my undertaking

Okay, but if you precise :

J'ai réussi ma société.

Well, it is incorrect, and it would mean that you succeeded in creating and developping a good firm, like you would do a cake. So "dans" is necessary, because you succeed in doing some stuffs inside your firm.


----------



## Joelline

Thank you SwissPete, lela105, and marcolo!

But, marcolo, how would you then distinguish between "I succeeded in creating/establishing a good company" and "I was successful in a good company" ?

J'ai réussi une bonne société????
J'ai réussi dans une bonne société????


----------



## marcolo

Well, "J'ai réussi une bonne société" is awkward, I think that it is better to explicit :

J'ai réussi à créer une société prospère.


----------



## yvandas

I would suggest: _J'ai réussi à créer/diriger/piloter/mener à bien..._ something, but I would say _J'ai réussi _something as was pointed out in previous comments e.g. _J'ai réussi mon examen/test/épreuve de conduite..._.


----------



## Nanoubix

> Un emploi cependant cause des hésitations quant à l’usage ou non de la préposition devant le complément. Il s’agit de l’emploi de _réussir_ avec des noms comme _examen_, _concours_, _test_, etc. On n’a longtemps accepté que la construction indirecte, c’est-à-dire avec l’emploi de la préposition _à_ : _réussir à un examen_, _à un concours_, _à un test_. Toutefois, l’emploi du verbe _réussir_ avec un complément direct s’est beaucoup étendu depuis le XIXe siècle, ce dont témoigne l’usage. Aussi la langue soignée et les dictionnaires attestent-ils maintenant la construction _réussir un examen_, qui n’en demeure pas moins critiquée par certains grammairiens. C’est donc dire que dans cet emploi les deux constructions, avec ou sans la préposition _à_, sont maintenant acceptées.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> - Au dernier trimestre, il *a réussi (à)* tous ses examens.



Banque de dépannage linguistique - Réussir


----------



## mmesorel

Interestingly on the WR page they have both...


réussir (vtr)
(obtenir : un examen) (_exam_)pass⇒ _vtr; _do well in_ [sth] v expr  _Ex: Dans ce numéro, nous vous donnerons dix conseils pour réussir vos examens. AND réussir à
(obtenir un succès) (_exam, test_)


pass⇒ _vtr  _Ex: Il a réussi à son concours. 




Are both used/accepted? Is there any difference in usage or meaning? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

The answer is in the message above yours and is still valid.


----------



## Maître Capello

There is no difference in meaning. As already suggested by the other contributors in this thread, most people would omit the preposition nowadays. In other words, _réussir un examen_ is now *a lot* more common than _réussir *à* un examen_, which sounds dated or posh.


----------



## Bezoard

I am indeed surprised how the change has been sudden and relatively recent.
Google Books Ngram Viewer


----------



## mmesorel

Interesting. Thank you, MC et Bezoard.


----------



## itka

> _réussir un examen_ is now *a lot* more common than _réussir *à* un examen_, which sounds dated or posh.


I'm not sure... It is true with the word "examen" but what about "Il a réussi au bac" ? Would you say "Il a réussi le bac" ?


----------



## Locape

Je dis en général 'Il a eu son bac'. Mais 'il réussi le bac' ne me choque pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'utilise aussi le possessif : _Il a réussi/eu *son* bac_.

D'ailleurs, dirais-tu _Il a réussi *à* son bac_ ? Moi pas…


----------



## itka

> dirais-tu _Il a réussi *à* son bac_ ?


C'est ce qui se dit couramment par ici : _Il a réussi au bac,  Il a réussi à son bac... _(et bien sûr aussi _: Il a eu le/son bac_)
C'est sans doute une question d'usage régional, parce que je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu_ "Il a réussi le bac"._


----------

